# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Working Knife... Name?

## Daniel Gentile

It's made of 1.1645 a steel quiet similiar to W2 (one of my favorites  :Smilie:  )...

The handlewrapping is a 4mm cord (like paracord) and has a layer of Same underneath...

Well, that's a kind of knife I make quiet often, as it's "simple & fast" to make and servers as a really good working knive. Simple but effective.

It's polished till the verry edge.


I just can't get a decent name for these knives... well right now I just title them "japanese working/utility knife" but seems to me kind of long  :Confused:  

I'm just curious if anybody's got a better Idea? (maybe japanese?)
Unfortunately I dinna speak any japanese except the few things requierd in a dojo or with swordwork  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Well thanks


Daniel

----------


## Joseph Renner

whats wrong with working or utility knife? Or just call it a knife.
Nice to know our Swiss brothers  are doing some nice stuff, BTW  :Smilie:

----------


## Daniel Gentile

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *whats wrong with working or utility knife? Or just call it a knife.
> Nice to know our Swiss brothers  are doing some nice stuff, BTW *


well, nothing's wrong with utility or working kinfe... but I was looking for a specific japanese term as well or just a shorter description...

Switzerland has got a good number of bladesmiths & knifemakers (at least if you consider the size of switzerland, well ya know, 7million inhabitants, and you can cross it with your car in less than 4hrs, if you're in a little hurry)... Unfortunatly, many of "our" "Bladeworkers" do not practice in any BIG forum or Internet (sure some do) but I guess we just need to get organized a bit better (well, hammer-in, meetings and stuff like that... In germany they're starting to get a bit organized but heck it's all in the "beginnings".
And as well we've got some of  the "old-ones" who still think, that making a big secret out of the craft is a virtua and a must to survive, so "newcomers" have it kind of tough.. but that's life here: everything's seems to be a bit "smaller"  :Smilie: 
(Sorry If I did bore ya with this...)

----------


## Joseph Renner

Ive heard theres a lot of excellent smiths in the area before. We just dont see enough from them, because as you said theyre not on the forums. And then ones that speak english, there cant be many...
Sorry, I just tend to be amazed by people who have no problem speaking more than 1 language  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Daniel Gentile

> _Originally posted by Joseph Renner_ 
> *Ive heard theres a lot of excellent smiths in the area before. We just dont see enough from them, because as you said theyre not on the forums. And then ones that speak english, there cant be many...
> Sorry, I just tend to be amazed by people who have no problem speaking more than 1 language .*


Languages... well I take it as a HUGE Compliment, lad  :Smilie: 
But I'd lie to you If I'd state it is without any troubles of a kind to me  :Smilie: 

Ok, I've been practicing/learning english constantly over the last couple of years (about 10yrs maybe) and I'm still far off perfect  :Frown:  
(and it's about the only foreign tongue which I'm fluent in...)
So all those who speak more than one fluently have my respect as well (I still have to figure how my mother got it with about 5 languages?!)


Joseph, in the other Post (L6 for a kat.) you stated that you'd like to get your hands on a bunch of *european* L6??? Well I know that are some differences in the same named alloys.... (for example the stuff I get as w2 is almost equival. to US W1 steel) but what's about L6 
The specs for the L6 I use:

C 0.55% 
Si 0.3%
Mn 0.4%
Cr 1.0%
Ni 3.0% (which makes it of interest for patternwelded stuff, eg nice contrast)
Mo 0.3%


What are the US version specs? (if you've got 'em at hand, but dinna worry if not, I'm just curious)


Daniel

PS:
I even keep my Website in english... so most of the Internet users can understand what it's about...
But you're right, one of the main reasons, why only a small no. of european smiths is practicing in international forums is that many are not fluent with english or even have more than basic communicative skills... 
There's a german knifemakers forum (messerforum.net) as well but I find swordforum much more Informative (thanks to everyone practicing here...)

----------


## Joseph Renner

check here http://www.admiralsteel.com/products/blades.html

They will differ slightly from that here in the states but its a basic guidline.
Im looking for 15n20, also listed, which to my understanding was the similar(to L6) in europe, guess not though.

----------


## Daniel Gentile

Wow, the chemistry has some major differences:

the carbon content of the US L6 is higher (+0.2%!!!) and the Nickle content is 50% less compared to the Euro-version and last but not least the US L6 has got Chromium (ok 0.8% is not too high but...)  in it?!...

If I'd have to name it: I'd call this two completly different steels  :Smilie:  (doesn't make much sense givin' both alloys the same name, doesn't it, eh?)

----------


## Daniel Gentile

Well, but I'd be in Bladesmiths' heaven when we (swiss) could order all those carbon steel ONLINE!...
not to mention the selection of plain carbon steels you've got (10xx series)  some of 'em are hard to get here...
(at least in any reasonable ammount... sure the steel manufactures will *make* anything I'd like to have... when I just would take several TONS...

Enjoy it!


Daniel

----------

